

Building a dedicated Rails host - railsready
http://railsready.com/

======
manglav
Hi RailsReady. I highly advise you to move off launchrock and use a a custom
site for signups. What does it say to me about your technical skill if a
simple sign up website is out of reach? You can even continue to use
Launchrock, but use the embedded widget in a custom site. Also, there are
several rails tutorials about a easy sign-up page for a startup, one is here
[http://railsapps.github.com/tutorial-rails-prelaunch-
signup....](http://railsapps.github.com/tutorial-rails-prelaunch-signup.html).

~~~
railsready
We're focusing on building a hosting platform, not a signup page. Thanks
though!

------
cylo
It would be far better if you had some more technical information available as
to what your platform is built on and what it offers.

~~~
railsready
This is true and we're putting together more details. More to come.

------
railsready
Comments welcome :)

